# Viper alarm & keyless entry (model 5901)



## USarmy_13B (Mar 31, 2011)

Recently Installed on my 2007 toyota tundra, has work flawless for 2 months 

Problem - when I press the lock button
It chirps and says armed but does not throw the locks, instead the remote then beeps again and says door opened, but there all closed, *** ? 
LC3model 5901

Everything works fine, it unlocks and remote start works like it should
I have re-(pair)ed the remotes and it 
Still doesn't work, I'm thinking it's the settings or something small I'm missing
If someone that knows what there talking about could help that would be great thanks


----------



## USarmy_13B (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok I still have trouble shot this thing time and again. When I press arm it's 1beep followed by another (3 seconds) and flashes the door open error tone the system still "arms" but will not lock the doors. It does unlock them and it does the same thing no Matter what mode it's in valet or whatever
The Manuel says to read the led (3 blinks with 2 second pause) means a door indictor. I got that but how the F do I reset it for fix it to work like it has the last 2 months..FML


----------



## USarmy_13B (Mar 31, 2011)

This problem seem to have occurred after I left my stereo on and my battery drained
Not sure...if that's the cause


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

interesting, have you verified your programming?


----------



## USarmy_13B (Mar 31, 2011)

lcurle said:


> interesting, have you verified your programming?


I haven't, wish I knew how. I'm pretty electronic and computer savvy, but need some guidance on this one. I've read the user guide cover to cover and understand everything. But there's nothing that covers "trouble shooting" it's just describing what I already know if that makes any since.
It's installed on 2007 tundra, not like I can just jump in and start tearin **** up
I had an authorized dealer install my viper and they would fix it for me for free 
But I'm active duty military and have since moved, to (new jersey) and there isn't anywhere close by that does viper
And there website is down or is just **** because it opens but links or help are bad 
There's a post before mine where a guy had the same exact problem. I don't want to have to pay someone an hourly labor rate for a simple fix if that's the case, I spent 600 plus on this system.


----------



## USarmy_13B (Mar 31, 2011)

Neither remote will throw the locks
Both will unlock in any setting
Remote start works perfect 
Remote beeps once says "armed" when pressed
3sec pause then beeps again showing
"door" 
Led on control antenna 3 blinks with 2 second pause (manual says means door)
No ****!! 
Battery died recently on truck from stereo
Unsure wether that sparked the problem
When I press arm the inside lights flash like it's about to work and I can hear it sound like it's going to trip but it doesn't 
All the doors are close, it's a truck so no aux function used,
How can I factory reset or fix this issue
Please help !!!!!!!


----------



## USarmy_13B (Mar 31, 2011)

Help me out folks !!


----------

